# Anyone Here With Runner's Knee?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

(The Patellofemoral Pain Syndrome)

Does anyone have it?


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes i have it in both my knees, and it is NOT fun to deal with


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Would walking up and down the stairs make the pain worse?


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes it can aggravate the condition. For me stairs where torture, but they are a bit better now (but then again i have had 10 surgeries on my knees cause my condition got much worse very quickly)


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

So would it be better if I stopped running, should I see my doctor?


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

the best advise that i can give you is to get an apt with an orthopedic doc that specializes in knees... the sooner the better. With physical therapy and correct treatment you can stop the progression of the problem from getting worse.
What happened to me was my knees started to bug me when i was like 12 years old and my parents and family doc just attributed it to normal growing pains. By the time that i was 16 the pain was horrible and I finally got in to see an orthopedic doc but by that time the damage was already done and both my knees where pretty bad. I am now 40 and my knees hurt almost every single day no matter what i do. My mom regrets not listening to me and getting them treated sooner but finally after all the surgeries they still hurt but not nearly as bad as they used to


----------

